# windows XP:something is taking up my HDD space secretly



## onehp1 (Jun 24, 2008)

In C:\, I select all directories including all hidden files, right click and get 64.8GB disk space requirement but if I right click C:\, it shows that there are 79GB. What could take up so much space? Where is it and how can I erase them or get more space. I checked in C:\WINDOWS\Temp and there were only a few files that took KBs. In CCleaner, I checked everything and analyzed and it will only free 13.5 MB. AVG free edition is not detecting any malware either. I have never installed anything new but I have been playing games and using applications. I hear that IE has really hidden files (http://fuckmicrosoft.com/content/ms-hidden-files.shtml) but I never use IE and I use Firefox always. It says that I can go to true DOS mode and in it I can see really hidden files. So if I am to go to the true DOS mode then I can see what's taking up my space but the problem is I don't know how to get to the true DOS mode. I need help on finding out what's taking up my space and how to free them. Thanks.

Another note: some time before, I saw a file in C:\ that has a lot of .TMP files. The folder was taking up GBs of space so I deleted it and freed a lot of space. Now it doesn't show up again.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 24, 2008)

Just for giggles try THIS program. It's free and breaks the info down pretty well on what's taking up space on your machine........

JDiskreport is what you want....


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Invisible files like the page file. Data that doesn't fill a cluster. ie if your disk uses 4K clusters and you store a 2K file it will still take up 4K. 6K for this same reason takes up 8K. With tens of thousands of files there could be a huge difference as well.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 24, 2008)

It's probably your page file and if you have hybernation enabled, it reserves a HUGE chunk for that too (like 4-5GB).  Usually c:\hyberfil.sys


----------



## onehp1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ah, my system restore is set to 15.727GB to save so where does it save it? If I set it back, will it delete those saved files?


----------



## basblplayr (Jun 24, 2008)

it's system restore, I guarantee you.
Just turning system restore off and then back on will reset it.


----------



## onehp1 (Jun 24, 2008)

It went to 67.5GB when I turned it off but something is still taking 3GB.


----------



## dannylill1981 (Jun 25, 2008)

system restore, recycle bin and the page file all reserve hidden space on your disk.


----------



## francis511 (Jun 25, 2008)

Temp files for ie ?


----------



## Ongaku (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't really remember how it was said...but I believe 2-3GB are taken up for the actual format of the HDD. Don't take that seriously, because I can't remember totally.


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 25, 2008)

Most likely temp files, page file set up as it can grow if not set on a specific size, system restore files and prolly hibernate file if you got that turned on. If all fails maybe a virii?


----------



## panchoman (Jun 25, 2008)

its most likely the page file, and other temp files that aren't visible. also theres also the bootloader thats included in the hdd.


----------



## evil bill (Jun 25, 2008)

yup - almost certainly what those guys said

The mystery of disappearing HD space caught me ought after I built my current rig back in March. After installing Vista 64bit and all my other programs and files, I was left with 220GB free space on a 500GB HDD. A week later, I had "lost" 70GB and only had 150GB left.

It turns out that after it has finished installing, Vista System Restore allocate 15% of unallocated drive space for restore point, i.e. 70GB  . (remember, right after install it only had the OS on so the disk was pretty empty)

The work around is to turn off system restore (thus losing all restore points) and then switch it back on. It now only allocates 15% of the remain space, i'e' 15% of 200GB instead of 15% of 500GB. So now it only has 30GB set aside for restore points. Its still pretty stupid tbh - I don't know why you cant set a GB limit on it manually.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 25, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Invisible files like the page file. Data that doesn't fill a cluster. ie if your disk uses 4K clusters and you store a 2K file it will still take up 4K. 6K for this same reason takes up 8K. With tens of thousands of files there could be a huge difference as well.



+1

Yeah,  a program called Treesize will tell the wasted space



onehp1 said:


> Ah, my system restore is set to 15.727GB to save so where does it save it? If I set it back, will it delete those saved files?



At the root of each HDD \Partition you see a folder called System Volume Information.  If you do not see the folder you need to allow hidden system files.

Maybe just turn it off and back on like some else already said. Or even leave it off but thats upto you.  I leave mine off as it tends to be a good place for viruses to hide some times.


----------



## onehp1 (Jun 25, 2008)

How can I remove these page files?

And System Info Volume folder gives me access denied. How can I remove that?


----------



## evil bill (Jun 25, 2008)

onehp1 said:


> something is still taking 3GB.




dude, seriously - trying to free up 3GB is fairly pointless. Buy a new HDD if you need more space.


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 25, 2008)

Spacemonger is a nifty app that tells you what is eating huge sizes on your disk.


----------



## onehp1 (Jun 28, 2008)

I need those 3GB and I am not thinking of buying a new HDD at the moment. Even if I bought a new HDD, I need to know how to remove page files on my disk so it won't buildup.


----------



## francis511 (Jun 28, 2008)

Control panel/system/advanced/settings/advanced/change


----------

